# Any tinboaters from Michigan?



## richg99 (Aug 11, 2018)

I'm looking for suggestions for a few days fishing the weekend after labor day.

Small motel/cottage where I can easily launch my 1652 G3 and catch some Northerns; Muskies; or LM ..SM bass?

Nothing fancy required.
richg99


----------



## crazymanme2 (Aug 13, 2018)

What part of Michigan Rich.
I live between Holland & Grand Haven couple miles from Lake Michigan.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 13, 2018)

I have no specific part. I am just trying to find a place to catch some fish while I hide from the golfing girls. Checking NC; SC (they are closer) and Michigan.

When I did something similar in Texas some 15 years or so ago, I was lucky and found a "Fisherman's Motel" on Lake Fork. Had a great time for a few days. 

Hoping to find something similar in my target areas. Michigan is further from Knoxville, TN. but...NC/SC have hurricanes around my time frame. I want to have choices. In spite of spending the first 40 years in the Chicago area, I NEVER fished in Michigan!


----------



## Snowshoe (Aug 14, 2018)

Have you considered Michigan's U.P.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 14, 2018)

RE the U.P.. I'm sure it would be great, but too far for my expected short trip.

As things stand right now, the "Girls" keep changing WHEN and HOW LONG their trip to visit us in TN. will be. If it winds up that they are only here 3/4 days, then there is no sense in my driving two days one way (twice) to go fish for a day or two.

I'll find out some more info. later in the week. At this point, I am gathering places and names. If I go at all, I'll probably make a last minute decision based on weather/hurricanes/rain/heat, etc.. 

I suspect I can find a motel most anyplace. As long as the boat is safe overnight, I can roll with the punches. Thanks for input and ideas. 
rich


----------



## handyandy (Aug 16, 2018)

If your making the trip up there the smallie fishing is good enough in many places it's worth more than two days fishing. I lived detroit area for a summer I fished lake st clair and Detroit river every moment I had to. Caught tons of smallies it spoiled me as ones over 15" were common. My biggest smallie to date came from MI on Detroit river 21.5inches just shy of 5lbs. I wouldn't recommend Detroit area for stay, but st. clair has phenomenal smallie fishing. If you want better scenery and towns go towards the northwestern end of the lower peninsula. Traverse city area some of the smaller towns outside of it would be my choice lots of fishing options around there from traverse bay, torch lake, elk lake etc they all have good smallie fishing if weather is nice much of the water around there is crystal clear. And sleeping bear dunes is worth a visit while your there.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 16, 2018)

Well, as I previously posted, my number of days to travel and fish is still undetermined. 

I am leaning towards NC or SC since both of them are no more than a 7 to 9-hour drive. Traverse City is 11.5 hours from here. I don't drive more than 8/9 hours anymore. I am too old and I like to nap after lunch...not a good thing at 70 mph towing a boat. 

An extra night in a motel would be time wasted for this short trip, assuming I even do it, now.

Thanks for the suggestions, though. My wife usually goes on one long trip with her sister during the Summers. This year, they went on a cruise.

I'll keep the more distant suggestions for that time next year.


----------



## handyandy (Aug 22, 2018)

maybe not this trip but that area is worth going to for sure when you have the time. I need to make my way back to michigan for some fishing as well at some point.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 22, 2018)

Well, yesterday I finally got the word. The "Golf Girls" have decided that they will arrive on Saturday 9-7 and leave the following Wednesday. 

Not worth my time to drive anywhere with that short time span. Another day, another trip, perhaps.


----------



## handyandy (Aug 22, 2018)

Or just go your retired aren't you? Isn't that what retirement is for fishing? Or at least that's my hope.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 22, 2018)

I am very retired. Ha Ha Almost 20 years now.

The thing is, I can fish for redfish in November when I get home to Texas. I have pretty good fishing for LMBass here in TN. 

I was just looking for a get-a-way when my wife had visitors.

I do not want for fishing opportunities.


----------

